# paypal code einbinden



## konni-pag (22. August 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Einbinden des Paypal Codes in eine Shop-Website.
Ich habe in der Navigation eine Rubrik "View Cart", welches den aktuellen Stand des Warenkorbs anzeigen soll.
Der von Paypal generierte Code sieht so aus:

<form target="paypal" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_cart">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="yourcigar@aol.com">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/images/view_cart.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<input type="hidden" name="display" value="1">
</form>

Bei "image" möchte ich meinen eigenen Button benutzen. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass wenn ich den Code einbinde und den Button ersetzte, die ganze Navigationsleiste sich verschiebt.
Alle restlichen Navigationsbuttons verändern sich nicht, der "View Cart" Button verschiebt soch jedoch um einige Pixel nach oben.

Weiss jemand von euch, wie man dieses Problem lösen kann?
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------

